# Best link in the world ever??



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, not a proper joke, but some of it's funny 

http://www.virtualbartender.beer.com/beer_usa.htm

Try a few key words like
shower
orgasm
peep show
be ugly
adjust bra
guitar
rock
air guitar
please me
nuts
beer
kiss

and many more!

I like if purely for the technology involved  Needs broadband


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Like the avatar 8)

This was doing the rounds in Off Topic (IIRC) a couple of weeks ago


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> Like the avatar 8)
> 
> This was doing the rounds in Off Topic (IIRC) a couple of weeks ago


Thanks, hand crafted in 3D studio 

Oopps!


----------



## DysTT (Nov 28, 2003)

Also try Strip!


----------

